# Craigslist Extreme



## tommyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Anybody else ever see an extreme that has a larger tail base than it's mid section? One of the pics just looks odd. This is not mine, just saw it for sale.
It was also good to find out that an extreme is a cross between a blue and a red...lol!  


http://cnj.craigslist.org/pet/2925749168.html

Now I just need to find a female albino to breed with him and I get all albino babies!


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 28, 2012)

i doubt u would get all albinos and how the message was typed they dont sound to smart


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

It's just kinda sad how misinformed people are sometimes.


monstruo-the-tegu said:


> i doubt u would get all albinos and how the message was typed they dont sound to smart




Definitely not getting all albinos! Lol! My comment was an attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 28, 2012)

o lol i dont understand internet saracasm lol


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahaha clearly an unhealthy animal with an owner who has issues with lying...


----------



## reptastic (Mar 28, 2012)

He looks like a she, its obvious his diet is way off, the tail appears to be enlarged and idk what caused that but I'm guessing the diet played a key role, wow a blueXre make extremes? Lol I had no idea I had a blueXred tegu all this time, obviously they didn't do much research


----------



## james.w (Mar 28, 2012)

Apparently its already sold.


----------



## tegtaker007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Its funny whenn people dont know much, but want to sound sooooo smart. Hopefully the next onwer will know more then the present!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Mar 29, 2012)

omg.. i know this lady. she contacts me CONSTANTLY about my animals trying to buy stuff i refuse to sell... she sent me these exact pics of that tegu asking me what kind and sex it was... LOL


----------



## teguboy77 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow people will just say anything to make a sale smh,poor tegu.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 29, 2012)

She told me .... "An extreme IS a red/blue cross cause Varnyard said so." LOL, I told her she might want to talk to him again, or recheck his website... and all she said was, "Not my problem anymore, he has been sold".


----------



## larissalurid (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, I like how basically everything the people said was complete nonsense! :dodgy: LOL at getting albino babies part as well, plus anyone who would (in the actual way of course) try to breed albino tegus is just sadistic! Agh :[ I really hope a GOOD owner finds this lizard and gives it the right care it needs. :s


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 31, 2012)

does anyone have an idea what would cause that peculiar enlargement of the tail? that doesnt look healthy at all. im really just wondering, as i have not read about that or seen that anywhere! ever! :O


----------



## got10 (Apr 1, 2012)

my son contacted them .I think it was sold by the time he contacted them.


----------

